# The worst shampoo



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What is the worst shampoo you ever try?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tonyy said:


> What is the worst shampoo you ever try?


One that was over rated :thumb:
Megs NXT


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Worst one i have used was a Turtle Wax one.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Zym01 one you can buy in Halfrauds....total crap...smells nice but thats about it


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Simoniz stuff from Costco. 5lt for about £5 and its guff. I poured it away and kept the container for water it was that bad.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

***** Clear - without shadow of doubt. Overpriced (heavily), and just not as good as much cheaper competition. Very poor show.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ianking said:


> Simoniz stuff from Costco. 5lt for about £5 and its guff. I poured it away and kept the container for water it was that bad.


Which one the white one or the yellow? 
Thats the trouble with these threads, one's poision is another's fruit, I must confess the yellow wash n wax leaves a fab finish, no using a dollop though, just 10ml per car :thumb: Not used the white one but have some here to try one time.
The NXT leaves something nasty on the bodywork and is not clean rinsing as widely claimed.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Ones that disappointed me.

Zymöl Clear
Meguiars NXT
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner.

Ones that did not live up to the hype.

Meguiars Gold Class
Dodo Born to Mild.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Which one the white one or the yellow?
> Thats the trouble with these threads, one's poision is another's fruit, I must confess the yellow wash n wax leaves a fab finish, no using a dollop though, just 10ml per car :thumb: Not used the white one but have some here to try one time.
> The NXT leaves something nasty on the bodywork and is not clean rinsing as widely claimed.


It was the white one fella. 
My mate had the yellow one and it wasnt bad. White one really is pants, but thats just my own opinion of course.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ianking said:


> It was the white one fella.
> My mate had the yellow one and it wasnt bad. White one really is pants, but thats just my own opinion of course.


Ah I see, I don't expect suds galore on from that product, but should suffice for a light maintainance wash, will try some this afternoon on my own car :thumb:


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

The orange "Wax Shop" shampoo made by Turtle Wax. Streaked horribly. Wouldn't rinse off. Had to use a cleaner QD to get rid of the film. (not sure if it's in Europe, but it's bad.)


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Must admit I used AG shampoo for a while and found it ok at best


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Zym01 one you can buy in Halfrauds....total crap...smells nice but thats about it


i agree with this im just using it to make cheap QD lol....AG shampoo is better lol...


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Them Meguiars wash strip things....supposedly you slung one in a bucket of warm water and it produced thick rich suds......it did naff all!, no wonder the deleted them from the range!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I found the AG shampoo didnt foam well atall but did leave a nice finish


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alexf said:


> I found the AG shampoo didnt foam well atall but did leave a nice finish


Look at the back of the bottle it says *A LOW FOAMING SHAMPOO*


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My worse one was the AG shampoo. Didn't really get on with it. 

One that surprised me was Simoniz Car Shampoo and Wax with Maxwax Lemon Flavour! Really really good for the money


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have tried so many I cant rember:lol::lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I've only really tried 2 since I got into detailing, both of which are Megs...

I'm happy with Gold Class at the moment.

NXT wasn't great, didn't get along with it.

Think I'll try Duragloss 901 next :thumb:


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

fairy liquid


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

Turtle wax hard shell shampoo and Doctor mecanico extreme wash and wax(local brand)


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

DG901, Yeah thats right i said it, its not actually a bad shampoo, but this was the shampoo i was most disapointed by.

From alot of people praising it on here i assumed it would be the bee's knees, especially for the price tag. On trying it i couldnt see any improvement over shampoo plus which is half the price.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> DG901, Yeah thats right i said it, its not actually a bad shampoo, but this was the shampoo i was most disapointed by.
> 
> From alot of people praising it on here i assumed it would be the bee's knees, especially for the price tag. On trying it i couldnt see any improvement over shampoo plus which is half the price.


That is a similar reason for me not liking the Megs NXT wash, and looking at issues with other products posted on DW, I won't automatically go for the products most shout about, especially when few actually post any pictures or reviews , then on the opposite end of the scale there are the underrated products that far exceed the rumoured expectations


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rich said:


> Ones that disappointed me.....
> Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner.
> .


Really I actually quite like AG BS&C leaves a good finish but can be a pain to rinse if you go too strong on the mixture.

Like your Zym** work around!





Avanti said:


> That is a similar reason for me not liking the Megs NXT wash, and looking at issues with other products posted on DW, I won't automatically go for the products most shout about, especially when few actually post any pictures or reviews , then on the opposite end of the scale there are the underrated products that far exceed the rumoured expectations


+1 on that....I am going to get some SW Car Bath next to see what thats like......trying to stop buying loads and loads of different products and stick with a couple of manufs...AS/AG/SV and CG.

Its a bit like Dave KG's therory on the mega dolla waxes...just cos you pay 2k for something doesnt mean it will exponentially exceed the £80 product....having said that I do love my SV BOS despite it being £135 a pot!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Zimol stuff from Halfords. Smell gets really annoying and it just didnt impress me at all considering the rave reviews it used to get.

Shampoo Plus, feels nice in use but leaves a right nasty cheap looking gloss behind and the smell got on my nerves after a while.

Tesco Pink Wheels, this stuff was harsh IMO. Seemed to dull the paint.

Tesco ECO, im sure this is cheap rebottled hair shampoo!


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Rich said:


> Ones that disappointed me.
> 
> Zymöl Clear
> Meguiars NXT
> ...


Used the autoglym shamp and cond for years.. its crap.. was so happy when i changed... and that was to turtle wax extreame.. its great commpared to autoglym!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Auto wash, i just didn't get on with it at all.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Victoria Wax Shampoo, but purely because it's so damn expensive for an average shampoo.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

megs NXT - total waste of money


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: I've not read through all of this and the 'best shampoo' threads, but are all the same products getting a mention in both? If so, just shows how subjective detailing kit can be?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

The worst by far for me has to have been BH Autowash. Hated it to be honest and hve just got rid of it to a guy at work along with the BH Autobalm as well .


----------



## ToadWart (May 25, 2009)

NXT (not bad, but dissapointing)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Turtlewax Wash and Wax. Trouble is my mum bought me 6L of it so i'm stuck with it until then, i've been using excessive amounts in the wash bucket lol!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Funnily enough, I have to say Dodo Juice Sour Power. It's concentrated, it suds up well, my washing pad gets full of foam ... but that's it. It dries with nasty water spots, the shine is not that good and it seems to get more dusty thereafter than with other shampoos.

There was some talk about the Simoniz shampoos earlier - I have a blend that I really like and that's one part Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss (actually, I got the same problems from that shampoo as I did with the Dodo Juice, but less dusty) ... anyway ... one part CG CW&G, three parts Simoniz Yellow and three parts Simoniz White. Nice lotion with some good cleaning power and the top of the waxy gloss just shaved off slightly so it looks natural.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner,
very little suds, poor if nothing lube whilst washing.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

byrnes said:


> Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner,
> very little suds, poor if nothing lube whilst washing.


Aye but a great finish , which is what a car wash is all about surely?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Aye but a great finish , which is what a car wash is all about surely?


Totally agree here - it leaves a great finish. Suds don't really matter, do they?

5L for £11 isn't bad either!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Orca said:


> Funnily enough, I have to say Dodo Juice Sour Power. It's concentrated, it  suds up well, my washing pad gets full of foam ... but that's it. It dries with nasty water spots, the shine is not that good and it seems to get more dusty thereafter than with other shampoos.


I've never had any problems with water spots, lack of shine or more dust from Sour Power, and I've used it for the past 6 months or so in all conditions! I do prefer BTBM as it seems to have a bit more cleaning power but SP did the job well for me :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've never had any problems with water spots, lack of shine or more dust from Sour Power, and I've used it for the past 6 months or so in all conditions! I do prefer BTBM as it seems to have a bit more cleaning power but SP did the job well for me :thumb:


VXRMarc reckoned Sour Power was the best shampoo he'd ever tried (but he hadn't tried BTBM or SN shampoo at that point), so it shows how there'll always be different opinions. But certainly an unlikely 'worst' shampoo


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> VXRMarc reckoned Sour Power was the best shampoo he'd ever tried (but he hadn't tried BTBM or SN shampoo at that point), so it shows how there'll always be different opinions. But certainly an unlikely 'worst' shampoo


Given how good the others were, I'll be giving the Supernatural shampoo a go at some point in the future, possibly when I next see you guys at a show and give in to the temptation of the Dodo again! :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I Actually like teh AG shampoo the only thing that annoys me about it is you need a fiar amount to get it to lube nicley.
Megs NXT shampoo was crap id much rather have the Pink one they do that costs like £3


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

I've used ag bsc, gold class, turtlewax clearvue, mer (sshhh), zipwax, maxwax, and others. I don't understand what you could get improvements-wise over ag. what am i missing? i've never tried dg, dodo or optimium. why (how) are they better exactly? sorry if it's a bit off-thread!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

banksy said:


> I've used ag bsc, gold class, turtlewax clearvue, mer (sshhh), zipwax, maxwax, and others. I don't understand what you could get improvements-wise over ag. what am i missing? i've never tried dg, dodo or optimium. why (how) are they better exactly? sorry if it's a bit off-thread!


Concentration is one of the key differentiators. Our Born to be Mild shampoo is roughly 10x the concentration of a cheap 'High St' shampoo. The cheap ones can be bulked out. The new Supernatural shampoo we are doing will be 1500:1 with water (not as little as 70:1 with water for the cheaper products out there, sold cheaper in larger containers, and then shipped around the world).

The quality of the ingredients is also different. Cheap shampoos can be formulated to foam nicely, be slick and gloopy so they 'feel' and behave correctly - but the actual active cleaning ingredients can be very low. Good shampoos get these characteristics from the cleaning ingredients. Poor shampoos get these characteristics from additives that make you think you're getting good cleaning ingredients. It's a point easily missed by consumers out to get the cheapest bottle of car shampoo they can.


----------



## VWR Lupo (Apr 10, 2009)

The worst shampoo I used was Turtle Wax wash & wax.

Dryed streaky!

The *best* one I used was Tesco eco-friendly car wash, I like shampoo that suds up well and this shampoo did and it did not dry streaky, I have not seen it on the shelf for a while now tho


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

ianking said:


> Simoniz stuff from Costco. 5lt for about £5 and its guff. I poured it away and kept the container for water it was that bad.


thats interesting im not that into simoniz stuff but i had a small bottle of their citrus stuff and it was brilliant.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

my favourit shampoo but Not available somtime in the market
zyrnol autowash simoniz wash&wax:thumb:

also there is good option like sonax gloss and arexons shampoo
megs soft-gel wash

and ones disappointed me "lack in foam"
swissvax shampoo
zyrnol clear
AG shampoo.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

The worst ones so far for me are:

Sour Power
Born to be mild
Mystique


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Simoniz Yellow stuff was the worst for me.

I actually like the Zym0l stuff from Halfords.


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Z***l autowash from Halfords but only seem to get about 7 washes from a bottle, have now moved onto Megs Hyperwash

Worst I have tried is Turtlewax Wash and Wax, no foam and stripped the wax off

Damo


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

atomicfan - so what are your favourites? I know a few people don't rate SP but not heard of anyone who didn't like SP or BTBM. Just curious!


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

clear
car bath
maxi suds
citrus washngloss


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> VXRMarc reckoned Sour Power was the best shampoo he'd ever tried


So what?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

whoami said:


> So what?


So it's a matter of personal choice.


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

tfonseca said:


> So it's a matter of personal choice.


Really?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course it's a matter of personal choice. One person hates a shampoo. The next person thinks it's the best in the world. What do others learn from it? That people like different shampoos...

It's hardly some kind of conclusive scientific test result.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ads2k said:


> The worst by far for me has to have been BH Autowash. Hated it to be honest and hve just got rid of it to a guy at work along with the BH Autobalm as well .


well if you was giving it away i'd have had both off you with pleasure :wave:



ToadWart said:


> NXT (not bad, but dissapointing)


and gold class there is something in both that im allergic to (which makes them the worst shampoos in my eyes..



byrnes said:


> Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner,
> very little suds, poor if nothing lube whilst washing.


i like it appart from the film it deposits on the windscreen


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Of course it's a matter of personal choice. One person hates a shampoo. The next person thinks it's the best in the world. What do others learn from it? That people like different shampoos...
> 
> It's hardly some kind of conclusive scientific test result.


Agreed.

But what's the point of quoting a username to justify approval?


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Used Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo, fantastic on my silver car not too impressive on my blue one.

MAXi suds not that impressive either. Personal opinion.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Someone posted that they didn't like the shampoo. I was informing the readership that someone else had a *completely* polar view.

If everyone agrees, you can draw a conclusion.

If some people agree and some people don't, you draw a different conclusion - one that there is a split opinion.

I know what goes into Sour Power, Born to be Mild etc and these are very high quality shampoos that don't deserve or justify a slagging, although everyone is entitled to an opinion. I don't like Lamborghinis much but it doesn't make it the 'worst' sportscar. Especially when there is split opinion.

VXRMarc is worth mentioning by name as he's one of the UK's foremost amateur detailers. If I reckon our shampoo is good, that counts for nothing as I am highly biased. If VXRMarc rates something, it counts for a lot more.

Read for yourself:

http://astraownersnetwork.com/showthread.php?t=59619


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I didnt like Sour Power but I wont say the the worst shampoo because it is not on the other hand I think BTBM and SN shampoos are the best going


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo.

No suds (difficult to see where you've already cleaned on a fairly clean car)
Not great cleaning power
Gloss seemed ok/average
Always had a question mark over lubricity which made me wary of using it,relegated it to wheels in the end,only bought once,never again. 

Overall not up to the same standards as the rest of AG products.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Wilkinsons own brand, how many streaks! even after rinsing about 8 times. Ended up washing it again with some turtle wax stuff from Halfords - oooh never again!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

VWR Lupo said:


> The worst shampoo I used was Turtle Wax wash & wax.
> 
> Dryed streaky!
> 
> The *best* one I used was Tesco eco-friendly car wash, I like shampoo that suds up well and this shampoo did and it did not dry streaky, I have not seen it on the shelf for a while now tho


I find Turtle Wax wash&wax pretty good and very good for drying non streaky, even when left in direct sunlight on my dark blue car. Probably more to do with water types in different parts of the country, Birmingham has soft water I think - well no limescale in the kettle etc.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know why you all get streaks?I have used A LOT of shampoos and I never have had no streaking issues.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I don't know why you all get streaks?I have used A LOT of shampoos and I never have had no streaking issues.


Try Wilkinsons own brand mate (the really cheap one) - Shocking, like you I've nevr had a problem with any before.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Try Wilkinsons own brand mate (the really cheap one) - Shocking, like you I've nevr had a problem with any before.


I never use any own brand shampoos like the one you have said because I find them to be rubbish.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Try Wilkinsons own brand mate (the really cheap one) - Shocking, like you I've nevr had a problem with any before.


Yes that one is triplewax and one of the only shampoo's I just dislike


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Zym01 one you can buy in Halfrauds....total crap...smells nice but thats about it


Completely agree, to me it didnt feel slick and left a slightly dulled finish.

One issue is that we all look for different things from a shampoo.

Personally I like one that foams well, feels slick, dries streak free minus water spots and leaves a bit of gloss behind. Some aren't botherd about suds, others aren't so bothered about shampoos that leave gloss behind.


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

I was pointed in the direction of the Zym0l autowash by a mate,and find it awesome. Yes it dries and leaves marks,but i find it really dissolves alot of grim and bugs. Talking of bugs,this stuff is like a magnet for flies. 
However,im open to new products,so may try Gold Class or something after my bottle.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

How can it be awesome if you find it dries and leaves marks?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> I was pointed in the direction of the Zym0l autowash by a mate,and find it awesome. Yes it dries and leaves marks,but i find it really dissolves alot of grim and bugs. Talking of bugs,this stuff is like a magnet for flies.
> However,im open to new products,so may try Gold Class or something after my bottle.


It dries? In the sun? All shampoos will do this and Gold Class is certainly no better...

ZAW is a great shampoo for £6 or so.


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I don't know why you all get streaks?I have used A LOT of shampoos and I never have had no streaking issues.


Try to wash your car in the spanish summer with 35 degrees in the shade and you'll find a lot of them streak badly unless yo wash your car panel by panel. That said, the worst shampoo for me is Sonax Gloss. It leaves orange streaks all over even in winter!!


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

Love : Autosmart duet, Chemical Guys Maxi Suds

Disappointed : Autoday Duo

Unfortunately Autodays Duo failed to live up to my expectations...

_"The unique formulation of Duo results in the rinse water disappearing from the surface of the vehicle in a wave or "sheet-like" effect leaving the vehicle not only clean but virtually dry, eliminating the need for time-consuming drying"_

Er.. not quite.. then there is the price of £16.00 + delivery, Autosmarts DUET cost me about 12.00 (rep drop off)


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

I got some Simoniz wash and wax at the weekend as i had run out of my normal and its dire - Duragloss 901 on order lol 

Autoglym stuff aswell never liked the results from it


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, thought ide give the car ago today using Autoglym's shampoo, really didnt like it... i do use it for washing the wheels and door shuts etc


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> I find Turtle Wax wash&wax pretty good and very good for drying non streaky, even when left in direct sunlight on my dark blue car. Probably more to do with water types in different parts of the country, Birmingham has soft water I think - well no limescale in the kettle etc.


We have lovely soft water up here and i recently tried ASDAs own brand car shampoo and i got to say, ill go back to TW wash and wax. i did underestimate it.


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

clearkote shampoo ! :wall:


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Must be the Autoglym bodywork shampoo, useless ****!
Love the Dodo BTBM


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm another one who couldnt get on with the Bilt hamber autowash. 

I will admit it's washing capabilities were superb but it just lacked the fell i'm used to. Compared to the dodo juice range i normally use it just flet like i was washing with pure water!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I really like BH autowash, but I do overdose the bucket to make sure I get enough foam.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

G220 said:


> I really like BH autowash, but I do overdose the bucket to make sure I get enough foam.


but it is a low foaming shampoo. you acheive nothing cleaning wise by doubling thr dosage


----------

